# FIA GT3: Strong European Championship Debut for Audi R8 LMS at Silverstone



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi R8 LMS also demonstrated its potential during the opening rounds of the FIA GT3 European Championship at Silverstone. In the first of the two races Christopher Haase and Christopher Mies held the lead before a gearbox problem forced them to retire just before the finish. In the second race the two Germans in the team Phoenix Audi R8 LMS fought their way through the field from 16th to second place. Nicolas Armindo and Cesar Campanico, who took third place in both races for Team Rosberg, also made a strong impression.
* Photo Gallery *


----------

